

Show HN: BOX'NGO - Online Buying, Selling, and Trading for Students - Diamons

http://theboxngo.com/<p>I know I posted this before, but looking for feedback/opinions on what I can do to improve the site and market it. This is our MVP.
======
guptaneil
Design Feedback: The teddy bear is somewhat distracting and makes me think
this site is for selling old junk/toys. Since you are targeting students, I
assume your focus should be more on used textbooks, calculators, etc. Make
that clearer on your landing page.

Business Feedback: Why limit this to .edu emails? How is this different than
eBay or Craigslist, other than artificially limiting the market to college
students? In other words, what special ingredient do you add?

~~~
Diamons
eBay is too corporate for me personally and diluted. Also, there's no trading.
Think a mix of Etsy and eBay, but more personalized. Craigslist has no built
in payment methods, it's all rudimentary. We do that for trades.

So overall, it's like a more personalized mixture of both.

